# Mac smilies



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

I know awhile back someone asked about Mac smilies and I too have been on the hunt for them. Anywho I found these:

HERE

and I'm wondering if it's possible to get these to work in the mail app. I've tried but all I get when I add attachement is a file with the name of the face like happy etc. and then I send it and try to open it and see the file is blank.

Any ideas how to get these to work in mail or maybe it's not possible.

S.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I downloaded the emoticons.. and, when you "get info" on them, it shows that their kind is "Folder."

This is likely the issue here. It's because they're not actually a picture file, they're a folder.. so, when you copy it to mail.. it shows up as a folder rather than the actual emoticon.

Mail is drag and drop for attachments, find the file and just drag it onto the message you're composing.

Also, it all depends on what your recipient uses to read mail. If you send an emoticon to someone who uses a hotmail account, it will prompt them to view the picture before it actually shows it to them for example. If your recipient uses Apple Mail, it will show right away.


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Vexel said:


> I downloaded the emoticons.. and, when you "get info" on them, it shows that their kind is "Folder."
> 
> This is likely the issue here. It's because they're not actually a picture file, they're a folder.. so, when you copy it to mail.. it shows up as a folder rather than the actual emoticon.
> 
> ...


Vexel,

Thanks. I tried the drag and drop as well but it showed up as a folder again. 
Found some more here:

Apimac - Smiles and Emoticons

Would I copy each one by clicking save as and then upload to photobucket and insert in mail and then it would move.

Also found a bunch for ichat but I'm assuming they will just work for ichat only.

That is my real quandry how to get these in the mail app now that I've found some. Maybe this isn't possible.

S.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, I'm really not sure how to get emoticons to work, other than making them attachments. As I said, if you drag and drop the "whiteicons" they show up as folders and not actual picture files. 

Try dragging and dropping one of the emoticons from the apimac site into mail, this will probably garnish something closer to what you're looking for. But, I don't think actual emoticons are available in mail.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

There is a work around for this but it may not give you the results you are looking for.

Anyway here goes;

Right click on the folder, click on get info. On the window that comes up, click on the icon on the top left corner, note the icon gets a blueish border when clicked on. Then press Command + C to copy the icon image. Open up Preview.app and hit command + N ( this creates a new file from the clipboard). Then click on "Save As". Drag and drop the saved image file on your email.

Or, you could use this application. Select "Bg Icon", select the icon folder you want then click file and click on "Write to Tiff".

You might get better results if you re-save the tiff file as a PNG file in Preview.app

As an aside, if you want to change any of the folder or application icons on your computer, all you have to do is copy the icon image as above get info on the folder you want to change, click on the icon , then _paste_. 

Try it out and see if this works for you.










Cheers.


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Daktari said:


> There is a work around for this but it may not give you the results you are looking for.
> 
> Anyway here goes;
> 
> ...


Daktari,

Very cool thanks for sharing that. It worked. I haven't tried the app you recommended but will give it a whirl.

How did you get it in here though? I've tried dragging and hitting command+P after copying it. I'm guessing you uploaded to Photobucket of someplace like that and clicked the hyperlink button? (Yep, when I put your quote in my reply I saw that you used an upload site to get this on here).

Just tried the app you suggested and clicked Bg Icon then I navigated to the icon I wanted, then hit open, then clicked the write to file button and saved on desktop and was able to drag that into mail. Also tried it where you find the icon click open and then hit copy to clipboard but have no idea where that goes.

How would I get this method to work with this site?

Apimac - Smiles and Emoticons

I tried the get info but it shows up as a .gif and the picture doesn't come on the left upper corner.
S.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

_Just tried the app you suggested and clicked Bg Icon then I navigated to the icon I wanted, then hit open, then clicked the write to file button and saved on desktop and was able to drag that into mail. _

I would suggest that you resave the .tiff file as a PNG file as I had some trouble back when sending tiff files to my friends. You can do this in Preview.app by clicking on File>Save As.

_Also tried it where you find the icon click open and then hit copy to clipboard but have no idea where that goes._

The icon has been copied to the clip board, open Preview.app and then click on "File>New From Clipboard". Then save as a PNG.

How would I get this method to work with this site?

Apimac - Smiles and Emoticons

_I tried the get info but it shows up as a .gif and the picture doesn't come on the left upper corner.
S._

The previous method works only for folder icons, for the gif files on Apimac, all you have to do is save the gif file and then drag and drop it in mail.

Test by sending yourself an email.

Cheers


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Daktari said:


> _Just tried the app you suggested and clicked Bg Icon then I navigated to the icon I wanted, then hit open, then clicked the write to file button and saved on desktop and was able to drag that into mail. _
> 
> I would suggest that you resave the .tiff file as a PNG file as I had some trouble back when sending tiff files to my friends. You can do this in Preview.app by clicking on File>Save As.
> 
> ...


Daktari,

Okay I did save as a gif on desktop and pasted in but an easy way was just to go to the site and right click copy and then go into the email and click paste. The thing is it's static and not animated when I received it. I guess it's not possible to get it moveable in mail?

Yes, I saved my folder icons as .jpg and that is what I always use, but maybe I'll switch to png if you are saying it's a better format for non Mac users.

Thanks again as I've been wanting to figure this out for awhile now,

S.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

*Okay I did save as a gif on desktop and pasted in but an easy way was just to go to the site and right click copy and then go into the email and click paste. The thing is it's static and not animated when I received it. I guess it's not possible to get it moveable in mail?*

Apparently mail will not play animated Gifs  . The person receiving the email will still see the animated gif. I have never noticed this before.

If you really really want the animated gif on your email or to send it to an Apple Mail user, compose an html message ( Mail doesn't do this, hopefully this is fixed in the next version of Mail) in your favorite html editor, save as html, open in Safari, click on File>Mail Contents of This Page". This will open the page with all the animated gifs playing.

I hope someone has an easier way to do this.

*Thanks again as I've been wanting to figure this out for awhile now,*

No Problem.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a web site where I get a few 3D animated smileys to make people smile with my Mails.

http://www.zwatla.com/emoticones_018.html

I simply drag and drop to folder on my Mac, then drag and drop in my Mails when needed. Mac and PC folks at teh other end seem to see them move as designed.

(Let's see it it works here...see below)


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Caillou said:


> Here's a web site where I get a few 3D animated smileys to make people smile with my Mails.
> 
> Emoticones 3D
> 
> ...


Caillou,

Thanks so much for sharing this. It tried it and sent and e-mail to myself which doesn't work, you don't see it moving. Then I sent one to my sister's e-mail at her work then opened it on my Mac and it worked.

S.:clap:


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

this is what I think of when you say mac smilies...












































and so on...
http://www.thecomputermechanics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25044


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Daktari said:


> *Okay I did save as a gif on desktop and pasted in but an easy way was just to go to the site and right click copy and then go into the email and click paste. The thing is it's static and not animated when I received it. I guess it's not possible to get it moveable in mail?*
> 
> Apparently mail will not play animated Gifs  . The person receiving the email will still see the animated gif. I have never noticed this before.
> 
> ...


Daktari,

Thanks, I really appreciate all your help and advice, and will give this a whirl. I did try Caillou suggestion and it worked sending to a PC computer but haven't yet tried it to another Mac email.

S.


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> this is what I think of when you say mac smilies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ottawaman,

Thanks for that. The ones Caillou suggested are exactly what I wanted and are much closer to smileycentral:

HERE

Also went to the page you suggested and couldn't open up any of the images as it asked me to sign in. I typed in username and password for this site but it didn't work. Is this another site that I need to register too?

S.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2008)

*Half an answer for the emoticon issue*

I have half the answer so maybe one of you can solve the other half. I found I can place a photo (e.g. smiley face) on my desktop and then drag and drop it into any place in an email message.
The other half of the problem I haven't solved is how to size it down to a reasonable size. My photo is way too big for the email spot I want it.

dan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2008)

*emoticons for mac mail*

I've found a "poor man's" way to use smiley faces in mac mail. I dragged a couple of the emoticons to the right of this message onto my desktop. I placed them in the upper corner. When I write mac mail I just leave the emoticon exposed in the upper corner and drag it into my message. Sometimes have to click to the right of the face to get the fine detail only.
Dan


----------



## hanne555 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Where-How*

I cannot find any place to download the emotioncons at apimac 
It is not on their download list.
Any other places for downloads?

I do not mind using the "poor mans" method, but do not know where to get the icons.
Thanks


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.contractortalk.com/attac...26366-subcontractors-wanted-22_old_thread.jpg


----------

